
How the new astronomy obscured the traditional night sky - diodorus
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/night/fading-stars-constellation
======
labster
> This same moon was for the Japanese what held the waters of life (
> _silimizi_ ) and the waters of rejuvenation ( _bakamizi_ ).

Those are two words I don't even know how to spell in Japanese kana, so I
can't look it up. I'm starting to wander how much of this article was
invented.

~~~
krallja
They appear to possibly be using a nonstandard transliteration for English-
language publications; possibly Nihon-shiki? And you’re right; these words
appear to be nonsense.

------
xtiansimon
John Keats: [Isaac Newton] destroyed the poetry of the rainbow by reducing it
to a prism.

In the article Haworth describes at several points the language of diverse
people describing the heavens. The advances of science wipe away old romantic
notions from our culture.

Here is an exhibition catalog with a similar theme. Artistic works are shown
to shift away from imagining the heavens, because, the theory goes, science
shows us the heavens so clearly--like photography's effect on painting.

Cosmos: From Romanticism to the Avant-garde. Ed. Clair, J. Montreal Museum of
Fine Arts. Centre de Cultura Contemporània de Barcelona (1999)
[https://books.google.com/books?id=tAtlPwAACAAJ](https://books.google.com/books?id=tAtlPwAACAAJ)

